# Stumbling silkie



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a 2 to 3 yr old silkie roo that is stumbling but acts normal eats normal, it seems if he gets startled he starts stumbling around, I also lost 2 silkie hens a week ago, one was just standing in one place not moving around, the other just found her dead the next day no indication she was ill, the roo has been acting weird for about a month, I've wormed them, cleaned the coop and changed the bedding, also gave them sulmet , he is still stumbling everyone else ok, also all of my eggs r sterile have been for some time, he has been a great roo have gotten many fertile eggs from him any advice would be helpful thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked for mites, especially in and around the ears? 

Having lost two just recently my thought is they were poisoned by something. The girls are often the first to die when, say, compromised feed is involved.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for your reply, they do not have mites at all, I have many chickens and keep my breeds separate they all get the same feed and I buy one bag at a time so I don't get mold or anything


----------

